# Cobb BBQ



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

OK - seen the expensive cobb bbq on the gadget show - and it looks great. http://cobb-bbq.co.uk/

But is it a gadget, or is it useful and economical

I've made this a poll to get easy answers 

Note we do not have an oven in the van - we had it removed to just hob/grill in order to have more cupboard space and carry 2nd calor bottle (pre gaslow!)

So would be our only oven etc.

Comments welcome - but if you can advise in the poll if you have one only - thanks!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We've had a Cobb for a few years now. Great bit of kit and cooks a delicious roast.
The only downside we have found is that its a pain to clean afterwards if you're on an aire/CL and away from proper kitchen facilities, especially the large stainless bowl.

It is expensive to use if you use the recommended coals (heatbeads @ £8 a bag) or the latest Cobblestones @ £8.99 for 6 8O but read on...










Last year though, on recommendation from someone on here they were selling a similar product to cobblestones in Poundland - 2 for, yep, a pound. We bought loads and have enough to last the rest of the season. These are easier/cleaner to use than coals and fit perfectly in the middle holder. Hppefully they'll be selling them again this year.

We actually use it a lot at home as well as it cooks a tastier joint than our oven, we just stick a joint in and leave it cooking outside. Bung your veg and tates in the outside channel same time as the meat and drizzle them in olive oil, yummy.

Quite a large bit of kit so storage might be an issue in a small van.

Pete


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

It it smaller than a 6kg calor bottle?

(e.g. now we have gaslow we have a gap where the bottle was!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Er, from memory I'd say diameter wise its slightly wider than a gas bottle but no where near as tall.
You'd have to double check the dims or I could measure for you if you can't find anything on t'internet.

Pete


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

bugger.

330mm diameter x 330mm high.

Height is fine, but I've only got a "hole" 290mm diameter. 

So it won't fit.

Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn. Damn.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Never mind, you can have a slice of our joint if we're ever parked next to you. :roll: :lol: 

Pete

ps. if you like your bbq's then 'son of hibachi' or 'grilletto' might fit and ideal for the van, i've got one of those too. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Never mind, you can have a slice of our joint if we're ever parked next to you. :roll: :lol: 

Pete

ps. if you like your bbq's then 'son of hibachi' or 'grilletto' might fit and ideal for the van, i've got one of those too. :wink:
Doesn't do roasts though


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*cobb*

Funny you should ask, it's 6.55pm and I've got a leg of lamb on mine with roast pots. The smell is wonderful.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

iandsm said:


> Funny you should ask, it's 6.55pm and I've got a leg of lamb on mine with roast pots. The smell is wonderful.


Shh, don't tell Ryan & Mell :roll:

Mmmm, I can smell it from here 

pete


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

They are quite awkward to fit in any storage lockers, they are slow and they are a pain to clean which is why ours is left in the garage at home.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

lol!

Love a good BBQ - but wife is a veggie so tend not to have too many


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Jean bought me one for my birthday last June, so we've had ours nearly a year. Compared to our gas BBQ, I find it's quicker to heat up and start cooking, cooks almost every type of dish you wish to have and is great to use at any meal time. 
Contrary to previous comment, it is really easy to clean & the used cobb stone is really easy to dispose of when it's cold. 

Down side probably is the cost, but for it's versitility, I done think it can be beaten. 

As we have only a 6kg calor lite & a 4.5 kg smaller propane, this gives us better use of the gas supply when 'wild' camping as well. 

****


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we use ours with charcoal briquets and its fine, used it with the poundland
fuel bricks and thought they were rubbish.where did i go wrong


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> we use ours with charcoal briquets and its fine, used it with the poundland
> fuel bricks and thought they were rubbish.where did i go wrong


Hi Geordie:

They can be a bugger to light, especially if they have got a bit damp over time.
We've found the best way is to put one in the grate and light it over a portable gas hob if you've got one and when it starts to 'flare' transfer it quickly into the Cobb.
Not quite as per the instructions but it works for us :wink:

They also make handy room heaters :roll: .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-472119.html#472119

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Despite the cobblestone instructions saying they don't need firelighters, we found the easiest way to light it is with one firelighter underneath and away it goes. Ready to cook really quickly and once finished and left to go cold can tip the cobblestone into the wastebin, no mess left in the Cobb at all. Quick wash of the stainless steel "tub" (and the grill plate of course) and hey presto all done and put away. For that reason (laziness?!) we find the cobblestones are easier to deal with than heatbeads which do leave ash to dispose of and can get messy if you have used liquid in the moat. We did try a look-alike cobblestone last year (came free with the stirfry pan) but it didn't give as much heat as the genuine article.

We don't have a cupboard big enough to keep it in in the Symbol but it travels loose in the van and we pop it under the steering wheel when on site. It's easy to move as it has it's own bag (which is big enough to hold all the "extras"). 

Also used it for an egg and bacon breakfast this weekend - perfect.

Mrs D


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We love ours and would not be without it. We do not use the cobb bricks. I think this is the best gadget I have ever bought for our motorhome. We cook breakfast in the morning then stick in our roast for later in the day. A small drop of wine in the moat and the meat is really really tastie.

Stewart


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Used mine on Saturday evening to grill two salmon steaks to perfection. Did some roasty new potatoes in butter in the moat at the same time, delicious.
The bonus is that it gives you plenty of time for the pre-dinner drink(s) :lol: 

I use standard briquettes and adjust the heat and cooking time by the number of briquettes stacked in th fire basket.

Anyone know where to buy the Bryant & May paper wrapped firelighters from?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Anyone know where to buy the Bryant & May paper wrapped firelighters from?


Cobb sell them but its £2.50 p&p 

http://cobb-bbq.co.uk/products.html

Pete


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We don't have an oven or grill and we love the Cobb, it was the answer to all our prayers until......the Remoska came along. That *is* the next best thing to an oven. 
The Cobb though is great for when you just want to be outdoors or to fry/grill a good English breakfast without the hobb and surroundings being spattered with fat and it does cook a great roast with all the trimmings. Wouldn't want to be without it.


----------

